# Hello from St Albert



## Rickster (Dec 14, 2020)

Howdy folks,

My name is Rick, I am new to the forum.
I believe the forum environment is a great source for sharing info, helping one another, and creating a community of like minded folks with common interests.
I look forward to chatting.

Cheers


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Rick, what kind of work do you imagine doing?


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 14, 2020)

Another island welcome, there is a lot of good people and info here. What machine(s) are you running?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.  We love pictures on this forum.


----------



## Rickster (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Rickster (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi David,

One of my hobbies is machine and tool restoration. 
I have acquired a mini lathe which I have done the typical upgrades to the headstock bearings, total disassembly and de-burr/stoning.
I have a variety of other equipment (welding, grinding, drilling, rust removal).
I'm always on the hunt for barn finds, Kijiji scores and such.

Regards,


----------



## Hruul (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome Rick.  Look forward to hearing about the tool restoration and machining.


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey Rick, welcome to the forum. I live in St. Albert also.


----------



## Rickster (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm in the A's


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm in Woodlands.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 14, 2020)

Rickster said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> My name is Rick, I am new to the forum.
> I believe the forum environment is a great source for sharing info, helping one another, and creating a community of like minded folks with common interests.
> ...


Welcome Rick.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Dec 19, 2020)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec your are at the right place many member's are excellant machinist and will help you.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 19, 2020)

Welcome.


----------

